# Showing of my cheese...



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I made Peaceful Dream cheese (yogurt cheese), and it turned out just right. It is incredible, and so pretty. I used a small tub of Greek yogurt to culture the yogurt.

http://thewayofcheese.wordpress.com/2012/01/21/peaceful-dream-cheese-in-olive-oil/


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

When you click the link in that link for the "dream cheese" recipe, it says page not found.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

That's odd. I just clicked it and it loaded. You might go to the main page and look it up. There are tons of cheese recipes on that blog.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

But basically you hang yogurt in cheese cloth until it is fairly dry, salt it to drain off more whey, then you roll it in whatever herbs you like and cover the balls with olive oil. Then cure in the fridge for a month. It is really good on crisp bread. I don't even like yogurt, but this cheese is awesome.


----------

